# V-Easy - The Verdict



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2009)

Finally got to use the v-easy  purchased of hapless's website (great service - very quick and a free sharpie pen). The V-Easy does what it says on the box. As an alignment aid it is very good and the triangular shape seem to help everything (feet, hips shoulders) line up nice and square. 

However its main purpose is as a trining aid primarily for putting but also for chipping. Once you have it resting at the bottom of the putter grip and you stand over the putt with it resting on the top of the wrists it is so easy to feel the wrists move if you break them in the stroke. As a result it becomes easy to groove a nice square stroke.

Similarly with chipping it gives instant feedback if you become too handsy and is great for generating a nice rocking motion. My only criticism is that the v-easy does tend to slide down the grip as you swing and so needs resetting every few strokes. It might have been just me!

Overall it is a very good training aid and the main man (Sir Bob of V-Easy) should be very proud. If you are struggling with your putting or chipping and want something lightweight and easy to use then you can do worse than ask santa to bring you one (via hapless's website - keep it in the GM family) for Christmas


----------



## haplesshacker (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback Homer. It's appreciated.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 7, 2009)

My only criticism is that the v-easy does tend to slide down the grip as you swing and so needs resetting every few strokes. It might have been just me!
		
Click to expand...

Homer, thanks for the review. 
As far as the V-Easy sliding around, I can only assume you putt with your elbows sticking out. (Gullwinging)
The idea is to keep your elbows tucked into your sides and feel the arms long and narrow. That way, your upper arms will keep the V-Easy in place and stop it from sliding down the shaft

HTH


----------



## Twire (Nov 9, 2009)

My only criticism is that the v-easy does tend to slide down the grip as you swing and so needs resetting every few strokes. It might have been just me!
		
Click to expand...


I'm surprised you can't work this into your pre-shot routine.  






I also purchased the long awaited v-easy from Hapless Hackers new web site. I've had it for a couple of weeks now, and I must say I'm very impressed. I have only used it for putting so far, but it's worth the money just for that. It stops the wrist flick, and keeps your hands solid through the putting stroke, also it helps with taking the putter back and forward in a controlled manor and eliminates the "wobble".

I left the v-easy with my clubs teaching pro for a week, and he's so impressed, he has already used it to assist his teaching of the putting stroke to 2 juniors.

Great training aid, and I would recommend it for the putting alone.


----------



## viscount17 (Nov 9, 2009)

had mine since Friday direct from the source, cheers bob.

took it out Saturday and Sunday and tried it for putting, chipping and alignment, 
with the putting it doesn't take long to get the hands and arms used to working together; now to get that alignment
the chipping - a lot better, mostly distance issues not spraying all over the green as is usual
and a good deal of interest from other range users.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 9, 2009)

I used mine for the first time on Sunday. I think I must have been holding it incorrectly.
I found 3 streams and an underground well


----------



## bobmac (Nov 9, 2009)

I used mine for the first time on Sunday. I think I must have been holding it incorrectly.
I found 3 streams and an underground well
		
Click to expand...

I hope you found the old Srixon you were looking for


----------



## bobmac (Nov 9, 2009)

Neil and Steve,
Thank you for your kind comments, glad you like it. 

Smiffy, maybe you could try the "CENTRE CUP" That might suit you better. Try finding water with that


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 9, 2009)

I used it again yesterday with my arms much tighter to the body as suggested and I could really feel a difference on the putting and the chipping. It felt more solid all round


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 10, 2009)

Used the v-easy again today and putting and chipping felt much better. No flicking with the right wrist and felt the v from my shoulders to my hands was being maintained. As a plus I finally got to show the v-easy off to the pro who tried it and really liked it especially on the chip shots.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 10, 2009)

Glad it helps Homer


----------



## slicedagain (Dec 6, 2009)

wats the website called


----------



## bobmac (Dec 7, 2009)

wats the website called
		
Click to expand...

www.v-easy.co.uk


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 7, 2009)

had mine a few weeks now. 
the putting stroke is much more consistent though I recently noticed my alignment can be out. could that be down to the new putter or maybe I've always been putting 'on a skew'? so another use for the v-easy as an alignment aid.
as to that, 5 minutes or so at the beginning of a range session helps to 'imprint' the set up. that plus bob's half-a-thumb has me straighter a bit more often. memory fade lets me down though.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 7, 2009)

Glad it's helping Steve.
As for the memory fade, you could try taking memory pills.
The only trouble with them is................


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 8, 2009)

This is an extract that I sent to a prospective customer when they asked about the V-Easy.


"It's always fun testing new kit, and the V-Easy was a pleasure to use. What it does very well is with it tucked under your arms (as in the photos on my website) it does exactly what it says it'll do. In other words if you have a tendency to flick your wrists during putting, or break the wrists whilst chipping, then this is an excellent product. 

I didn't think I did break my wrists whilst chipping, but the V-Easy proved that I do a bit. The V-Easy will help gauge distance control so much easier by developing a good repeatable stroke. It also helped calm down my slightly 'S' shaped putting path, although that is not is real purpose. 

If I was looking at my own putting. I'd use the V-Easy first, to get the correct action going, and then use the Pathfinder, Putting Gate, or the Putting Mirror to sort out my alignment and positioning. As for the chipping, I'd say that it's probably the best product we have at the moment."

Bob. I've gotta say, the test one will stay out of stock and in my personal bag from now on. Well done.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Graham. I hope the customer bought one


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 8, 2009)

I added my own review on the advent calendar and echo Graham's sentiments


----------



## feary (Dec 11, 2009)

Just went to look what all the fuss was about these V-easy's. But i must say i am  now going to buy one. They look excellent.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 13, 2009)

Feary, glad you like the V-Easy.
If you haven't got one yet, you can get one Here


----------

